# Okuma Trio "S" 30 High-Speed Spinning Reel



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

I dont see much written about these reels If you look at the spec sheet you would think your buying a $200 reel. Im not interested in fancy names or hype I know its made in China My feeling is if you can get 5 years out of it for a $55 reel Im satisfied.Any body have any exposure to these reels? I live in Hatteras and fish very frequently.


----------



## saltysurfman (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought the trio this past year to test out. I also got the 30 size. So far, it is a nice little reel and the drag appears to be very smooth. But, even when the Okuma reels were considered to be sub par I liked the drags. I have not yet had a chance to fully put it through its paces so hopefully by June I will be able to give it a thumbs up or down. I am impressed with the design, weight, and how smooth it is to crank though.

I will be using this from both the surf and boat. I think the 30 is very small for a standard surf spinning reel, but I will be using it to fish back bays on an 8' rod with 15# braid. I think I was able to get almost 175 yards with minimal backing on.


----------



## Creek-SeaConvert (Oct 8, 2012)

I have an okuma avenger av55b. I caught my first big red with it. I got it on sale for 25$ at Academy one day. I have been very pleased with it. The metal spool is really nice, and the drag is very smooth like you said about your 30 size. I was using a bass fishing spinning rod when I cought my first red with this reel, so the drag helped a lot. I have had it in the salt water many times since then and it always hold true.


----------



## saltysurfman (Feb 23, 2011)

I took the Trio out for a few casts to test the guide layout on a rod and I was impressed. I was casting a 8'3" Phenix rod and had some really good results with 1 and 2 oz bank sinkers. I didn't measure any casts because I was more worried about line flow but it let off really smooth controlled casts. Still not sure this will hold-up to large fish, but I am sure gonna try it out and see.


----------

